# Should I mix my foundation with my moisturizer or my sunblock?



## chocodcocoa (Feb 29, 2008)

I haven't been wearing foundation for a while since my skin cleared up after a horrible episode of cystic acne last year... but now I've been experiencing some redness that my powder cannot cover.

So I want to make a tinted moisturizer by mixing my lotion with my foundation... but I also wear a sunblock.  The sunblock gives my skin a slight white-ish tint so I would like to have something to cover over it... Should I just mix the foundation with the moisturizer anyway or would it work better if I mixed it with the sunblock?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Sunblock is moisturizing enough to be used as a moistuizer in the daytime. You can apply that first, and then a thin layer of foundation over it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 29, 2008)

I do on the back of my hand and it gives me flawless results.


----------



## GertiL (Feb 29, 2008)

I would mix the sunblock with the foundation, should diminish the whitish of the sunblock and give a little bit of color


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 29, 2008)

don't mix anything with sunscreen.  you don't want to do anything to diminish it's effectiveness.


----------



## mistella (Mar 1, 2008)

I would apply sunscreen first, let completely dry/sink in,  then mix moisturizer with my foundation and apply on top.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 1, 2008)

It is important to apply sunscreen 15 minutes before going out in daylight.  If you are using anything other than zinc or titanium, you will need to reapply the sunscreen every2 hours or else DO NOT APPLY IT  at all. Meroxyl can go up to 4 hours without reapplication. So let that sink in and your skin will still be moist-probabley too moist too add more moisturizer (at this point, I have to blot, because its too moist for me and I don't need moisturizer) Apply a thin, thin layer of foundation and blend in and set with powder or cornstarch (that is what Bare Essentials Mineral Veil is almost completely made of-and its transparent and cooling).


----------



## athena123 (Mar 3, 2008)

It really depends upon whether or not your sunscreen is physical [active ingredients contain Titanium Dioxide or Zinc oxide] or chemical [active ingredients would be anything else like avobenzone, mexoryl, etc]

My personal preference is physical sunscreen because then I don't have to worry about losing its effectiveness after a few hours, nor do I need to reapply [unless I'm on the beach]

I'm guessing that if your sunscreen is leaving a slight white tint, it's most likely physical and don't see any harm in mixing up a little foundation with sunscreen. And unless your skin is really dry, you probably don't need the moisturizer. Chances are your sunscreen already has moisturizers already. It's been very hard for someone like me [oily skin, prone to clogged pores] to find any sunscreen without heavy moisturizers!

Good luck,


Athena


----------



## chocodcocoa (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks so much =D


----------



## elleread (Mar 4, 2008)

This may be a dumb question... but if you need to re-apply the sunscreen every couple of hours or so, does it matter if you've already put on foundation? ie sunscreen- then foundation- then later more sunscreen again? Feels like that might be bad for the skin somehow, maybe I'm just being silly!


----------



## rouquinne (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^ this is going to sound crazy, but i actually carry around a parasol in the summer so i don't have to worry about re-applying sunscreen.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

Zinc and titanium based formulas are stable forms of suncreen. If it has no percentage of either, the SPF in your makeup creates a false sense of security.  Look for makeups with mineral based sun protection, they are out there.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to put sunscreen under foundation all the time but I would turn ghostly in pictures.  ^I agree....it's better to go for mineral make-up to save you a step.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

I use a zinc and titanium blend (Blue Lizard) it goes on white, but 15 minutes later all you see is natural skin colour. I use it all over! (I live in Hawaii, we have sun all year) It also is not greasy. Once it sinks in, I use makeup and fragrance.
Lots of people here wear outback hats.They are opaque. T shirts, parasols, umbrellas, are not always lightproof. You can burn through white T shirts pretty easily if you live in the tropics.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 5, 2008)

You should apply your sunscreen first and let it absorb for up to 15 minutes, then you can make a tinted moisturizer with your foundation and moisturizer and apply it over.  There are blotting powders that have SPF now that you can dust over your makeup and reapply your SPF at the same time.  PTR makes one, it's mineral but it's not shiny and it doesn't  dry the skin out; it's talc-free.


----------



## Zhia (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry for hijacking this thread with a weird question, but it was the closest thread to my subject as I could find~!

I normaly dont use foundation..I have a really hard time finding one that doesnt break me out, isnt too drying, doesnt make my skin oily, and one that has the right color. My question is, when you wear foundation in the summer, wont it..melt off..? Or do you switch moisturizer and foundation type in the summer so its less..eh..likely to melt off? 

I hope this makes any sense!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zhia* 

 
_Sorry for hijacking this thread with a weird question, but it was the closest thread to my subject as I could find~!

I normaly dont use foundation..I have a really hard time finding one that doesnt break me out, isnt too drying, doesnt make my skin oily, and one that has the right color. My question is, when you wear foundation in the summer, wont it..melt off..? Or do you switch moisturizer and foundation type in the summer so its less..eh..likely to melt off? 

I hope this makes any sense!_

 
I've never had foundation slide or melt off my face... but I do get oily. I think you should switch your normal winter moisturizer and foundation to a lighter lotion / cream and a powder foundation / light liquid foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think the less stuff you have on your face, the less likely it would be for you to experience a meltdown.


----------



## Zhia (Apr 24, 2008)

It does make sense, I think Ill try that. Im using a cream for sensitive skin right now, but its making my t-zone oily and my cheeks dry.. Hope I can find a lotion for sensitive skin! Thanks!


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zhia* 

 
_Sorry for hijacking this thread with a weird question, but it was the closest thread to my subject as I could find~!

I normaly dont use foundation..I have a really hard time finding one that doesnt break me out, isnt too drying, doesnt make my skin oily, and one that has the right color. My question is, when you wear foundation in the summer, wont it..melt off..? Or do you switch moisturizer and foundation type in the summer so its less..eh..likely to melt off? 

I hope this makes any sense!_

 

rub ice on ur face before putting on makeup to avoid makeup meltdown in summer


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 25, 2008)

and u shud mix ur foundation wid moisturiser.apply sunscreen before u apply foundation.tht will solve all ur probs.foundation + sunscreen will make u look ashy in pictures.plus if u mix foundation and moisturiser imo its less likely to oxidise on u


----------

